# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  операция "ТУШЁНКА" - смешно, универсально!

## Уралочка

*операция "ТУШЁНКА"*

*Осторожно!!!: смешно, идеально,универсально для всех возрастов.*

 *Почему тушёнка? А что бы никто ничего не понял*

по длительности  - 15 минут.

в комплект входит подробное описание, видео с мк и музыка.

стоимость комплекта *850р*.

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290* 

[/url]

----------

ludmila_zub (02.01.2019)

----------

